# 4410 PTO & MFWD Wiring



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, while out working I noticed the MFWD would not disengage. Upon further inspection, the wiring to the solenoids for the MFWD and rear pto were pulled out of their connector.

Apparently a limb caught the wires and ripped them out. I have one pin that is broke the remainder seem to be usable. Off to Radio Shack to see if they have the pins.

I had seen the threads warning against this along with threads dealing with skid plates. I thought I had them tied up and out of the way but apparently not.

This is a bad design on JD's part, there should be a protective plate standard.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that sh!t happens that you just cant control. My boss was using a Cat D4 pushing some trees and a small tree rammed up in to the motor and broke the fuel line off. Hope you get it fixed let us know how it goes.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

PS, get the rental upgrade kit. It cost $312 and is WELL worth the money and adds some much needed ballast weight to boot. I have one on the way to me that I plan to install ASAP since I will be doing some serious rotary cutting in the future. It is not just the wiring that is vulnerable. Even more critical to protect is the transmission eHydro suction filter and housing which can be torn off, broken, or bent. The part # is LVB25453. I would suggest ordering the kit from your dealer and have them repair the broken connector since it is under warranty.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

GreenMtnMan is in the process of installing this kit on his 4310 right now. I am sure he can pass along some feedback and observations.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, just got back from the dealer and the connectors are not available. You have to replace the solenoid, in my situation both solenoids. I will be talking to my salesman Monday.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man thats a bummer frown. I hope your salesman can help you out.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, that is indeed a bummer. One guy who had this happen took it to the dealer and they ended up soldering the connections. I am installing the rental upgrade kit but ran into a problem myself. The right skid plate is on but the left skid plate bolts to the step. Since I bent my step when I backed into a stump I bought a new one. They're not as easy to replace as they look - you have to remove the floorboard! I haven't gotten around to doing that yet but will post pics when I do.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

PS, was the dealer able to repair your 4410 under warranty? Those solenoids aren't cheap. Deere should provide much better protection on the machine to prevent this.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

No Chief, they stated this was not a warranty issue, $25 per solinoid. They wouldn't even talk of covering it. Wouldn't even give me a discount on the skid plates, they tell me there is not that much room to discount.

I am not at all impressed with the after the sale treatment I have received from the dealer. Hopefully this tractor will last my life time, I'm figuring 60 more years and I will never have to buy another tractor from them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

PS, how much did your dealer quote you for the Rental Upgrade Kit?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The skid plates were like $330.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did that include shipping?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

That was me picking it up at the dealer 10 minutes from the house. I think that is list. It consists of 2 skid plates. PN LVB25453.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is actually not too bad of a price. The price ordered with the tractor is $312. Show that to your dealer. The price if you buy it separately is $375. Ricky sold me mine for $312. If you want, I can give you his phone number and you can order it from him. It is a non-stock item so he can have it drop shipped directly to you. Just a thought.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok. JD Parts showed it at $330 so I figured that was MSRP. I don't feel quite as bad except for their attitudes.

Any who, Thanks for the info.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I meant to add that shipping was $8. Last time I checked the part # on Jdparts.com it was $375.


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Well, while out working I noticed the MFWD would not disengage. Upon further inspection, the wiring to the solenoids for the MFWD and rear pto were pulled out of their connector.
> *


I did the same thing recently. I didn't have to buy the new solenoids though. I found out the connector is a Delphi GT150 series and the pins are available at online electronic stores like mouser.com

The part numbers are:
Mouser Part #: 829-15369261 
Delphi Part #: 15369261 

They're like 10 cents each although the skid plate idea is a better investment!


----------

